# Royal Dutch



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think the dutch and T&C trims make poodles look sway backed with thunder thighs =/ I've never personally liked them at all

But if you want something different go for it


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I think the dutch and T&C trims make poodles look sway backed with thunder thighs =/ I've never personally liked them at all
> 
> But if you want something different go for it


I agree with Fluffyspoos. Sabrina is way too pretty for that. I could see her in a Modern (stylized lamb clip). She is such a neat typey little package--I would just accentuate her charms. 

Groomers BBS: How to - The Modern?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, I actually like the dutch on the right dog, but anything that is _vaugely_ 'cobby' in the body, will look thick and chunky in the dutch... But, in saying that I think cos I know how much you like the dutch, that you should give it a go; hair grows!!!!!!! 

She'd have to grow out her back legs to get into it anyway (so either a miami or a total shave down until then) and you can easily grow the dutch body out into more of a lamb/modern/german/etc fairly easily once the legs are already there... I mean, it's easier to grow out a dutch, if it doesn't look right, than it is to grow out the continental she will be having to grow out of first! 

So, yes I say go for it and see how she looks. I wouldn't really expect it to look amazing on her, BUT you'll never know for sure until you give it a go! And, hair grows, so you can always always change you mind!!!!!!!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I admire dogs done in a RETRO style.....those were in fashion 30 years ago, maybe more. The work it took for groomer to achieve such detailed work was amazing considering the limited technology they had back then compared to now. If I were doing the shaved parts, I'd be using the Moser AND its companion the mini Moser.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I appreciate a well done classic style.
I like a 7 or even a 10 for the body then the legs dont have to be so extremely big and hippy to achieve the look. The body looks like crushed velvet. I suppose it being colder where you are that might be too short.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I've had Sabrina in some sort of approximation of a Modern for a couple of years now and I'm just tired of it (yes it really is the right trim for her). Previous to this she was in a Miami for years, but after breeding her and as she got older, I didn't think she had the figure for a Miami.

I do agree that a Royal Dutch can make a dog look sway backed and high in the rear. 


I'll think about it. Currently, Sabrina is growing out a disastrous lamb trim where some wonky clippers done her wrong (or maybe it was the person holding said clippers). Can we talk about tasseled ears? Thoughts?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh, I really like tassled ears, definitely do that.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I like tassled ears lol, some don't but I do !


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I do not know what is difference between Royal D.C. and classic DC, : ), but I LOVE Dutch Clip : ))) ! 

My first spoo was in that clip and he looked fabulous : )))) !!!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I have come and gone on tasselled ears...I hated them, then I thought they looked awesome, and now I don't really like them so much again... haha!!

If you do tasselled ears, do them *properly* tasselled, like in the full body shot Jak posted. I _really_ don't like the 'cocker' style (ie just the top third of the ear is clipped, leaving the majority of feathering, which IMO is NOT tasselled) as in the one with pink ears, it just looks odd to me! A full all-out bedlington-style, with longer tassles (ie most of the ear shaved with only a tassel left on the tip) is cute and reminds me of a little girl with her hair up in pigtails!!! hehe. It'd be an ass to grow out though... *looks down at Paris' poofy ears*


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Tassled ears look great on the right dog, kind of jaunty.
I too prefer them clipped very short. It's hard to say if it will look good on Sabrina until you do it!
My first Standard looked terrible with her ears clipped short. I did it only ONCE!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Oooh, tasseled ears! Sometimes I like them, and sometimes... :shocked: !

I second FD on the cocker ears, though. Nice on a cocker, not so nice on a poodle. If the ears are gonna be tasseled, I'd go for bedlington ears.

I once saw a poodle with tassels who looked just awesome! It was a white mini. He was in a "german" type trim with a very short topknot and a doughnut mustache. :act-up:

Is a royal dutch, a dutch without the shaved line going down the spine?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's feedback. I love this forum! :angel: 


I've spent some time thinking about it and I don't think this trim is for Sabrina. Sabrina has pretty soft coat and at age 9.5 she has lost some density. I think one of the things that made Zama's trim so cute is that she has FABULOUS coat. It is super thick, curly and coarse so the outlines of the trim were really well defined and that cute rounded cap stood up so nicely. I think on Sabrina the trim would ultimately look too floppy. Also, Sabrina is getting a bit thick through the throat latch area and I don't think she could pull off a totally shaved neck. I guess I will have to wait until Delilah is finished to try this trim. I think with her color and coat it could be really cute!

BTW..... The trim I'm looking at is really a Town and Country (ref Poodle Clipping and Grooming by Shirlee Kalstone). The trim has a shaved center line that extends from base of tail to just below the occiput. It has full legs in the front and back and a truncated jacket in the front. The neck is fully shaved all around down to where the jacket starts. The torso is shaved from the in front of the loin tuck up area to about half way down the rib cage. The shaved area is longer on a T&C than on a Dutch (I think the Royal Dutch actually has a mustache.) With that much torso shaved you can see why it would make a dog look sway backed. On Zama's trim, she did not really have a jacket, it was more just the leg and shoulder so her torso was trimmed up even farther like all the way to the withers. I think this can make a dog look too straight in the shoulder. Thoughts?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I love tassels, Jazz sported them not long after I got her. I think I have a photo somewhere. I certainly didnt have much brushing to do 








I kept them for a good long while, used a 10 or 15 blade for them. 

I do a couple of variations of the Dutch clip but myself I kind of like this one below (click to enlarge and see better)







This is MUCH better than the continental this dog used to wear. She called me up not long ago all upset that the vet had shaved one of his legs and now he looked like a gang dog lol. This is what we did to "fix" it and SURPRISE she really likes it, minus the short ears. She likes lng ears but he's had a really bad infection and the meds were making them nasty and by default the sides of his neck nasty so I cut them down and figured she could be mad if she wanted but it would be easier for her in the long run.


----------

